# Systmes > Apple > Dveloppement iOS >  Apple annonce formellement le bannissement des antivirus de son App Store

## Michael Guilloux

*Apple vire les antivirus de son App store*
*Les dispositifs iOS sont-ils suffisamment scuriss?* 

C'est par l'un des diteurs d'applications pour App store que la nouvelle s'est rpandue. Entre Apple et les antivirus, c'est fini. Quelles en sont les raisons? Nul ne peut vraiment le dire pour le moment. Mais la firme de Tim Cook a supprim, dans sa boutique d'applications, la catgorie de produits destine aux logiciels de scurit. Intego, diteur de solutions de scurit a en effet vu son antivirus pour iOS 8, VirusBarrier, expuls de l'App store d'Apple; et il n'tait pas le seul.

_Apple a choisi d'liminer la catgorie des produits anti-virus et anti-malware de son App Store iOS.  la suite de cette dcision, notre produit VirusBarrier iOS n'est plus disponible  la vente_ . A crit Jeff Erwin du spcialiste de scurit Intego, dans un billet de Blog.  _Pour tre clair, ce n'tait pas une action visant spcifiquement Intego, nous tions l'une des entreprises touches par la dcision d'Apple_ . A-t-il ajout.


La socit doit probablement estimer que son systme de dfense iOS est suffisamment au top pour ncessiter des applications de scurit en plus. Surtout que la prsence de logiciels de scurit dans l'App store pourrait faire croire  certains utilisateurs que le risque de scurit sur les dispositifs iOS est bien rel.

Il faut quand mme le reconnatre, le processus de publication d'applications dans la boutique d'Apple minimise le risque de scurit. Les dveloppeurs iOS construisent leurs applications tout en ayant  l'esprit que celles-ci ne doivent pas avoir accs  certaines couches du systme d'exploitation. En plus, toutes les applications sont srieusement vrifies avant d'tre publies sur l'App store.

Mme si iOS semble moins vis par les pirates par rapport  son rival Android, l'OS mobile d'Apple n'est pas  l'abri des menaces de scurit. _ Les hackers sont des acteurs conomiques rationnels,_ a dit Kevin Mahaffey, directeur technique  de l'diteur de scurit Lookout.  _Les criminels ne vont pas tarder  se tourner vers iOS pour lancer leurs attaques cibles_. A-t-il ajout. Il prdit encore que  _2015 verra dferler une nouvelle vague d'attaques iOS qui changera fondamentalement le paysage des menaces sur cette plateforme._ 

Quoi qu'il en soit, la dcision d'Apple tmoigne d'une grande confiance en son systme de dfense interne. Lditeur de  scurit Intego tient par ailleurs  prciser que les clients existants de VirusBarrier  _continueront  obtenir leurs mises  jour de dfinitions de virus comme cela a toujours t aussi longtemps quils possderont le produit_ .

*Source* : INTEGO

*Et vous?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous?

 ::fleche::  Les dispositifs iOS sont-ils suffisamment scuriss?

----------


## RyzenOC

C'est le problme des stores, leurs hbergeurs peuvent faire ce qu'il veulent, publier ou censurer n'importe quoi au bon vouloir de l'entreprise.

C'est valable pour le Windows Store, Google Play, Steam.... .

J'espre que le model qui existe sur Windows/Linux et Android vas perdurer (pouvoir installer tous et n'importe quoi, n'importe ou n'importe quand)
C'est une faille de scurit en soit, mais c'est aussi une grande libert.

----------


## Washmid

@sazearte : a rejoint l'une des ides du libre : en tant que propritaire d'un quipement on devrait pouvoir faire ce que l'on souhaite avec.

Il y a des pour et des contre. Aprs je suppose qu'on peut jailbraker les iphone pour faire ce que l'on veut, y compris installer un antivirus...?

----------


## the_babou

Pour moi les antivirus sous iOS sont une pure arnaque, non pas parce que iOS est 100% scuris, aucun dispositif ne l'est et ne le sera jamais, mais parce que les applications iOS n'ont pas accs aux fichiers des autres applis ou au systme (genre les couches rseau ou les excutables), ils ne peuvent donc rien faire pour scuriser le tlphone.
Au mieux, ils proposent un navigateur et un gestionnaire de fichier "scuriss" interne  l'application. Inutile.

----------


## javan00b

Il n'y a que Apple pour faire sa... Aucun respect pour les developpeurs

----------


## TiranusKBX

> Pour moi les antivirus sous iOS sont une pure arnaque, non pas parce que iOS est 100% scuris, aucun dispositif ne l'est et ne le sera jamais, mais parce que les applications iOS n'ont pas accs aux fichiers des autres applis ou au systme (genre les couches rseau ou les excutables), ils ne peuvent donc rien faire pour scuriser le tlphone.
> Au mieux, ils proposent un navigateur et un gestionnaire de fichier "scuriss" interne  l'application. Inutile.


il y a des applis de scurit vraiment utile sur ios et d'autre non comme sur n'importe-quel systme
certes les applis sont isoles  la base mais ce systme pas sans failles pour preuve j'ai russi  faire un scan des dossiers systme il y a quelques mois



> Il n'y a que Apple pour faire sa... Aucun respect pour les developpeurs


c'est la politique de l'autruche, "je ne vois pas de menace alors elle n'existe pas"

----------


## Aurelien Plazzotta

> Surtout que la prsence de logiciels de scurit dans l'App store  pourrait fait croire  certains utilisateurs que le risque de scurit  sur les dispositifs iOS est bien rel.


Tout est dit  ::roll::

----------


## Aiekick

je pense qu'il ont surtout fait pas pour que les apple addict en parfais moutons ne se posent pas une seule fois la question de la scurit, en ne voyant jamais rien qui et est reli dans l'app store.

C'est par la censure qu'on entretien les lgendes...

----------


## samourai2703

> *Apple vire les antivirus de son App store*
> *Les dispositifs iOS sont-ils suffisamment scuriss?*


C'est apparemment le message que l'entreprise semble vouloir faire passer, mais ils ne sont pas  l'abri des surprises comme la faille FREAK. Personnellement je me demande si c'est une question d'image (youpiii notre OS est invulnrable), de rentabilit (les revenus issus de la vente des antivirus peut tre pas suffisant pour ces seigneurs qui ont dcid d'abandonner toutes relations avec les diteurs sur sa plateforme mobile) ou un mlange des deux

----------


## TiranusKBX

Tu veut un os quasi invulnrable ? prend free-BSD
mail il faudra pas se plaindre du fait qu'il est pas adapt aux smartphone ^^

----------


## HippoBaro

J'ai toujours vu d'un mauvais oeil les solutions de scurit sur iOS...
La configuration en "isolated storage" les rend franchement inutile, sauf peut-tre a rassurer l'utilisateur  renfort de gros label "Votre appareil est scuris"
De toute manire, mme ces applications n'ont accs  presque rien du systme, ce qui limite clairement leurs possibilits d'analyse.

----------


## RyzenOC

Je m'intresse beaucoup au nouveau OS (FirefoxOS et Ubuntu Phone) qui ont des caractristiques technologique trs intressantes.

A suivre.

----------


## foetus

> Personnellement je me demande si c'est une question d'image (youpiii notre OS est invulnrable), de rentabilit (les revenus issus de la vente des antivirus peut tre pas suffisant pour ces seigneurs qui ont dcid d'abandonner toutes relations avec les diteurs sur sa plateforme mobile) ou un mlange des deux


Dj une raison de faisabilit  ::mrgreen::  ou  ::mouarf::  : en verrouillant tout et en contrlant tout c'est plus facile.

----------


## bunam

@HippoBaro
+1

En fait cette section du store n'aurait jamais d exister...

Leur seul intrt tait de scanner une pice jointe d'un email si on avait un doute sur sa provenance. Et aprs ?

----------


## Battant

Bonjour,

Apple croit qu'ios est invulnrable. Le jour ou il y aura du piratage sur ios a changera.

Il faudrait qu'on puisse bientt opt pour des smartphone et des tablette avec des os plus ouvert comme 

Debian/LXde
firefox os
Tizen
Selfish os
ubuntu sur smartphone et tablette avec esprons le fentre et terminal.

Concernant freebsd, il existe une version prt  l'emploi. 

PC-BSD

http://www.pcbsd.org/


Salutations

----------


## RyzenOC

> Debian/LXde


Lxde sur smartphone me parait chaud quand mme.

Pour l'instant il n'existe pas d'interface graphique adapt au smartphone (Unity, kde, lxde...) sous les distribution Linux desktop (Ubuntu, debian, fedora...).
Unity sur tablette c'est peut tre utilisable.


Mais c'est clair que si Debian (avec une UI adapt) sort sur mobile, je prend.

UbuntuPhone va bientt sortir, a voir.

----------


## davs34

> Il y a des pour et des contre. Aprs je suppose qu'on peut jailbraker les iphone pour faire ce que l'on veut, y compris installer un antivirus...?


Oui une fois jailbreak tu fais ce que tu veux, tu te retrouve dans un environnement proche de debian et tu installe des packets .deb via les sources, tu as un accs ssh ainsi qu'a  lintgralit de l'arborescence

Il faut aussi penser que ce qui  t vir de l'appstore, en majorit, sont de simple scanner qui n'ont de toute faon accs a rien

----------


## davs34

> Il n'y a que Apple pour faire sa... Aucun respect pour les developpeurs


Ctait du flan ces antivirus, aucun respect pour les clients

----------


## Olivier Famien

*Apple annonce formellement le bannissement des antivirus de son App Store*
*dans une rcente mise  jour de sa politique destine aux dveloppeurs*

Apple vient de publier une mise  jour concernant ses recommandations pour les applications publies sur son App Store. Dans ces nouvelles lignes directrices, Apple sattaque  plusieurs points y compris les logiciels antivirus publis sur sa boutique dapplications.

Sous le chapitre relatif  la  Performance , Apple explique clairement que  Les clients devraient savoir ce quils obtiennent lorsquils tlchargent ou achtent votre application.   Alors, assurez-vous que la description, les captures dcran et les aperus de votre application refltent fidlement lexprience principale de lapplication et noubliez pas de les tenir informs des nouvelles versions , a soulign Apple.

 la suite de ces prcisions, la firme de Cupertino invite les dveloppeurs ciblant sa plateforme avec leurs applications mobiles  ne pas inclure de fonctionnalits caches ou non documentes dans leurs applications. Elle ajoute que les fonctionnalits des applications des dveloppeurs devraient tre claires pour les utilisateurs finals et lApp Review.

Mais un des points les plus importants dans cette communication est quApple avertit les dveloppeurs quils ne doivent pas commercialiser leur application  sur lApp Store ou hors ligne en incluant du contenu ou des services quelle noffre pas (par exemple, les scanners de virus et de logiciels malveillants bass sur iOS).   Des comportements flagrants ou rpts sont des motifs de retrait du programme de dveloppement. Nous travaillons dur pour faire de lApp Store un cosystme digne de confiance et nous attendons que nos dveloppeurs dapplications fassent de mme ; si vous tes malhonnte, nous ne voulons pas faire affaire avec vous , a-t-elle martel.

Cest donc sans user de rhtorique que la firme de Cupertino annonce aux dveloppeurs de logiciels antivirus quils sont considrs comme des _person non grat_ sur sa plateforme. Toutefois, cela nest pas une surprise dans la mesure o il y a quelques annes de cela, lentreprise avait dj annonc les couleurs en supprimant la catgorie des produits antivirus et antimalware de son App Store iOS. Les produits donc lis  cette catgorie ont ainsi t purement et simplement t bannis de cette plateforme.

Le motif avanc par Apple en agissant ainsi est que sa technologie de sandboxing sur iOS empche les applications dinteragir entre elles ou daccder  certaines couches de base du systme dexploitation. Dans une telle situation, il serait impossible aux antivirus de scanner en profondeur les applications ou le systme dexploitation hte, ce qui remettrait en cause les services dclars comme offerts par ces antivirus.

Il convient de prciser que lorsquApple a procd  ljection de ces applications de sa plateforme en 2015, aucun changement ou aucune mise  jour de sa politique navait t dit. Cest en se basant sur sa politique dalors juge par certains comme assez permissive pour donner  lentreprise le plein pouvoir de dcider de retirer ce quelle veut quelle aurait agi ainsi.

Aussi, pour certainement viter tout incident avec les dveloppeurs (entreprises ou particulier) et se faire encore plus entendre, Apple revient  nouveau sur ce chapitre des antivirus en prcisant dans cette rcente mise  jour portant sur les rgles gnrales de son App Store que ces applications (antivirus et autres logiciels qui n'offrent pas les services dclars) sont formellement bannies de son magasin d'applications.

Alors que certains verront par l un signe de scurit du systme dexploitation iOS qui na nullement besoin dantivirus pour assurer sa scurit, dautres par contre se demandent si ces antivirus ne pourraient pas contribuer  renforcer cette scurit dite dj prsente et satisfaisante sur ce systme.

Dans tous les cas, avec ou sans antivirus, les possesseurs diPhone, iPad et iPod doivent savoir que mme si les applications publies sur lApp Store sont inspectes  la loupe, et mme si iOS bnficie de plusieurs couches de scurit, ce systme dexploitation mobile nest pas  labri de failles exploitables par des tiers malveillants.

Source : Apple Store Review Guidelines

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quels commentaires faites-vous de cette dcision ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  iOS 9.2.1 : Apple colmate une faille critique vieille de plus de deux ans qui aurait permis  des attaquants de subtiliser les cookies de navigation
 ::fleche::  Des failles zero-day dcouvertes dans iOS et OS X permettent de voler les mots de passe en djouant le mcanisme disolation des applications
 ::fleche::  Apple a laiss les utilisateurs iOS exposs  des failles de scurit prcdemment colmates sur Mac OS X, pendant des semaines
 ::fleche::  No iOS Zone : une faille zero-day qui permet de rendre hors service les appareils iOS 8 dans une zone couverte par un Wifi malveillant

----------


## youtpout978

En mme temps si les applications n'ont pas les droits suffisants pour scanner rellement l'appareil  quoi elles servent ?

----------


## martopioche

> Alors que certains verront par l un signe de scurit du systme dexploitation iOS qui na nullement besoin dantivirus pour assurer sa scurit, dautres par contre se demandent si ces antivirus ne pourraient pas contribuer  renforcer cette scurit dite dj prsente et satisfaisante sur ce systme.
> 
> Dans tous les cas, avec ou sans antivirus, les possesseurs diPhone, iPad et iPod doivent savoir que mme si les applications publies sur lApp Store sont inspectes  la loupe, et mme si iOS bnficie de plusieurs couches de scurit, ce systme dexploitation mobile nest pas  labri de failles exploitables par des tiers malveillants.


Excellente conclusion et je n'en attendais pas moins de cette qualit sur un site comme Marie-Claire. Sauf que je vois qu'on est sur Developpez Donc si certains voient l "un signe de scurit du systme" ou que "ces logiciels pourraient contribuer  renforcer la scurit"*Ben Marie-Claire est la nouvelle rfrence franaise des sites de dveloppeurs et de la mode

----------


## nirgal76

> Excellente conclusion et je n'en attendais pas moins de cette qualit sur un site comme Marie-Claire. Sauf que je vois qu'on est sur Developpez Donc si certains voient l "un signe de scurit du systme" ou que "ces logiciels pourraient contribuer  renforcer la scurit"*Ben Marie-Claire est la nouvelle rfrence franaise des sites de dveloppeurs et de la mode


T'es trop motif quand il s'agit d'Apple, cela nuit  la qualit de tes rponses. Leur article est digne de Marie-claire mais ton commentaire est aussi digne qu'un commentaire sur Clubic.

----------


## dikafrato

Quels commentaires faites-vous de cette dcision ?

Voir aussi

 iOS 9.2.1 : Apple colmate une faille critique vieille de plus de deux ans qui aurait permis  des attaquants de subtiliser les cookies de navigation
 Des failles zero-day dcouvertes dans iOS et OS X permettent de voler les mots de passe en djouant le mcanisme disolation des applications
 Apple a laiss les utilisateurs iOS exposs  des failles de scurit prcdemment colmates sur Mac OS X, pendant des semaines
 No iOS Zone : une faille zero-day qui permet de rendre hors service les appareils iOS 8 dans une zone couverte par un Wifi malveillant

----------


## Laurent Simon

> En mme temps si les applications n'ont pas les droits suffisants pour scanner rellement l'appareil  quoi elles servent ?


Uniquement  remplir les poches de ceux qui les vendent.

----------

